# cost effective log moving



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a friend who just cut down a big oak tree and has offered it to me. I have a local place to have it milled but I`m wondering how I`ll be getting these heavy 5 to 6 foot long logs in my truck. I do have access to an engine hoist I could use but wanted to see what the usual solution was.


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

There is no "usual" solution to moving logs. I suspect that the great majority of logs are loaded with a dedicated loading machine such as a knuckle-boom, or with a large front-end loader with forks/grapple. But that is probably not an option for you. 

Some will use non-forestry equipment such as a skid steer or a farm tractor, either with forks or a bucket and chain. There are small scale mechanical means of loading logs. Google "log lifting arch", or "loading logs on a trailer" for many versions people, including me, have designed. 

There is always the physical method that many of us start with. Using a trailer with a ramp, a chain or rope and a come-along, or sometimes just a cant hook or a pry bar. There are many ways of getting the job done. 

You could hire the work done. Perhaps a local tree service with a loader would do it. Many years ago I was racing the clock to get several red oak logs removed from a site before they were burned. Hand loading, one at a time, wasn't fast enough so I hired a flatbed tow truck. He tilted the bed down and winched them onto the bed, I think we got 9 in one trip. Hauled them home and dumped them with a little coaxing from my cant hook. I think it cost me $150 but it was well worth it. :thumbsup:

You might check with the mill for a couple of reasons. Some have minimum lengths they will work with and 5' might not cut it. They may also have the ability to move logs (for a fee, of course). After you move a few by hand you'll see how valuable it is to have it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*moving logs*

I usually use a tractor with a bucket on the front to lift the logs and sometimes I have to back the trailer under it. You will also need a couple of chains and chain binders to tie them down. you did not mention the diameter of the logs. that would make a huge difference. Sometimes I can use a small trailer That I use for hauling my garden tractor. Other times a tandem axel car hauler is required.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Once I got a free 5' long by 24" W. Oak log from a tree guy wanting to get rid of it. He loaded it on my 5x8 single axle trailer for nothing. It was all my little trailer could handle. So yes, diameter matters. I'd hate to have to haul that much weight in the bed of my truck.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Before I got a tractor and loader, I would parbuckle logs onto my utility trailer for hauling to a sawyer. That's a viable method if you will be moving more logs in the future (assuming you have a trailer).

For a one-off, I would see what a local wrecker would charge to haul the log.


----------



## georger (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a JD 310 and that makes it easy, I use a couple large chains with hooks at the end, there's a bit of a procedure getting the chains around the log, but than they hook to the bucket and I am off, I considered getting some of those special hooks but a large one is 32 inch, I had some bigger logs so I stuck with the chains.
that being said an engine hoist may be a bad idea, some of the logs I moved were heavier that the tractors capacity, the loader would not curl and even with a heavy backhoe it would teeter, oak is very heavy even at small diameters, if equipment is an issue the simplest way I could think of is ramp and come along, a winch would be nice


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

I use a winch and ramps to parbuckle logs onto a flatbed trailer. Works well, and eliminates the need to depend on a loader. In this photo, I'm winching up a 32" diameter sweetgum log wth a Lewis chain saw winch.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/post-oakie-43994/albums/sawmill-album/19628-gum-07s/


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I load/move logs with my kubota and grapple unless they are huge I can lift 2 at a time.


----------

